# Couple Fish Died Recently! Few More looking tired



## oseymour (Jul 12, 2012)

20 Gallon Tank
20 Gallon Aqueon Filter
I have another Filter from Tetra that came with the tank
Gravel
2 Plants that are slowly Yellowing
I use 2 Zoo Med UltraSun Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulb, 10-Watt
I use Aqueon Tropical Flakes
Aqueon Heater

My Fish Include
2 platy-wag-sunset
3 tetra serpae
2 platy rainbow
4 Black Phantom Tetra
2 Redtail Sharks
Small Borneo Sucker

I had my tank since August I lost two red velvet swordtails in the cycling process but I've had no issues since then. I haven't added any fish in a month. I lost the Borneo Sucker and a Tetra Serpae in the last two days and now the Redtail Sharks are looking week and not rushing to eat.


The only thing I changed out of the ordinary is that I went on Vacation and I had a friend look after them so for a few weeks they didn't get the normail 25% water change, it was maybe 12 days and they got fed inconsistent, 1 day, miss 2, miss 1, miss 2. but I've been back for more than 10 days and I have them back to a regular schedule...

I looked closely at the fish and I don't see any spots ect and I tested my water and ammonia and Nitrite levels are ok.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Change 50% water and test for nitrAte tomorrow.Whats your pH?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With the redtail sharks your tank is somewhat overcrowded to.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need 50% every week. 25% if you want to go down to about 6-7 fish. You can go higher even. Takes no time with a 20g.


----------



## oseymour (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses.

The water was a little acidic, I just took the water to my local Petco and they used the test strips, I bought the API test and confirmed this. I just did a 50% water change. 

The test also comes with some solutions to lower and raise PH, I didn't use these.

I also forgot to add that I use API Root Tabs because I bought a couple live plants and the leaves are slowly yellowing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

root tabs are ok.Don't use pH buffers.Can offer many natural,effective solutions to pH adjustment.Low pH to me would indicate lack of proper water changes without test results from your source.Please test your source,and tank and post.Also take some source water in bucket and set aside till tomorrow and then test that.This will show if your source is stable.Water changes are the cheapest,best thing you can do for your fish and wallet(fish live disease free and you don't need all the remedies).I hope you used dechlorinator(much more important in this day and age than some might think).Hope things get better,post test results and ask anything you wonder about.


----------



## oseymour (Jul 12, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> root tabs are ok.Don't use pH buffers.Can offer many natural,effective solutions to pH adjustment.Low pH to me would indicate lack of proper water changes without test results from your source.Please test your source,and tank and post.Also take some source water in bucket and set aside till tomorrow and then test that.This will show if your source is stable.Water changes are the cheapest,best thing you can do for your fish and wallet(fish live disease free and you don't need all the remedies).I hope you used dechlorinator(much more important in this day and age than some might think).Hope things get better,post test results and ask anything you wonder about.



Since I started my tank I use Aqueon Water Conditioner at PETCO with every water change.

I tested my water before I bought the aquarium and it showed fine. I live in NYC in an apartment so I run the water for 5 minutes. Fill the bucket, put in the declorinator and then let it sit for about a half hour.

Another question, during the winter, my apartment can get hot, the aquarium is not close to the heater and I have a thermometer where I monitor the temperature.


----------



## oseymour (Jul 12, 2012)

So I did the 50% water change and went back to regular feeding.......The fish are looking more lively.....

I also have some New Life Spectrum Thera-A Regular Formula 1mm Sinking Pellet Fish Food, should I give it to my fish or just the steady diet of flakes?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the new life spectrum foods are great! I use them and tetra pro crisp flake food daily on my FW and fry grow out tanks.Mixing both(don't overfeed) daily will be a treat your fish will enjoy and help keep them healthy.The "thera" means the food is "medicated" somehow, but I see no harm in it so use it up.

Water changes seem to be something people slackon ,or just don't enjoy.They are the healthiest cheapest thing that can be done and generally(done properly)help keepers avoid disease and poor looking aquariums.
Good work changing your water.Changing 5-10 gallons(if only 5 weekly,if 10 every 10 days or so) will improve your fish; appearance,health and behavior.Continued proper maintenance will help you avoid future problems and help you not have to purchase;chemicals,medicines and filter accessories( as your water will carry less debris to filter).

Keep the good work,schedule your water changes to be regular event and mostly(now that fish seem happier) ENJOY YOUR TANK.


----------

